# Springtime Checklists!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just sort of curious what everyone has or had on their Springtime checklists for getting ready for the growing season? Thus far, my big thing is raking all the rocks I pushed off the road into the lawn. Good gawl I made a darn frigging mess! Also, when Spring thaw is over, I need to fix the road with the 990. That at least will be fun! So what are you all working on, or eyeing as we gear up for Summer?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Oooohh man I have so much ice damage trees to cut and clean up,figure about mid summer before all clean up..going to have some good late night brush piles to burn.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I am "waitin for the rain" I have accumulated 5-30 to 40 ft long piles of brush removed over the winter. Plan on a massive brush burn when burn ban is lifted. Then cactus and cedar removal and a new cross fence thanks to a program sponsored by USDA which pays for almost all of that type work. Worth looking into if you plan some substantial improvements you want some help with. The bad part is the 1099 at the end of the year!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ironically down here the leaves are falling off the trees like crazy ( yes its spring) - my nephew raked the entire yard back in november- i ran my MTD with the bagger around once already - need to do it again. 

House projects galore as well- im putting new skirting under the house - looks 100% better then the PO's plastic lattice, need to clean the sheds and thier roofs off and clean out the porch of stuff we dont use anymore.

When all that is done ( if ever) ill finally get some decent shed time n finish my lawntractor projects .

By then i think itll be December again.......


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Ironically down here the leaves are falling off the trees like crazy ( yes its spring) - my nephew raked the entire yard back in november- i ran my MTD with the bagger around once already - need to do it again.
> 
> House projects galore as well- im putting new skirting under the house - looks 100% better then the PO's plastic lattice, need to clean the sheds and thier roofs off and clean out the porch of stuff we dont use anymore.
> 
> ...



Where is Down here at ?? dangeroustoys56.. sounds like everyone has spring fever including ME!


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I still got cabin fever and its driving me insane.


The weather hasnt really gotten nice around here yet, normally by this time we'll have had several decent warmish days but not this year its still cold, wet and even a little snow.

There is hope though because I see the grass is standing up and turning green so spring/summer is on its way.

I got a mess in the yard and I want to get the rest of the garage insulated and covered.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones : Im in Florida - down by Tampa- heck we're already having tornadoes and rain storms - not even June yet ( thats when the hurricaines start).


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We had a mini tornado / windstorm hit here in Pasco and removed about a fourth of our stripped roofing off the deck, and I hear that they found it over in Kansas or some place like that!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Still got snow..alot of snow.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It hit 90 here today, and humid!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Still got snow..alot of snow.


I'm sorry........edro:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> It hit 90 here today, and humid!


I'm sorry..........edro:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I'm sorry..........edro:


 Hows your weather TB??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rainy and mid to high 40s.......... but the grass is thinking of turning green and the mud is disappearing rapidly!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just saw a sliver of sunshine.............ooops, cloudy again.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Rainy and mid to high 40s.......... but the grass is thinking of turning green and the mud is disappearing rapidly!



Thats a start!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Snow flakes dancing in the follow by freezing rain yesterday todays day tie high temp whopping 49F...I think robins said heck w/this mess and headed back south.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Shortly after finishing up here this morning, we got an inch or more of snow then it melted. It's about 36 degrees out right now...........6PM.


----------

